# My Lap-Band Journey



## Lithium

I started my journey Jan 2010. I have not had the surgery yet but I am looking to have the surgery done in Sept. I struggled with weight all my life. I am done...So in september I will have a fillable band placed around the top of my stomach. I am writing on this forum because I just need to tell someone, this has mostly been a secret... Only a select few people know- not enough to count on one hand. People can be very judgemental about this sort of thing. My mom had gastric bypass about 2.5 years ago and has lost nearly 200 pounds. Rusty is very supportive with this and that is very important to me. I have completed 6 months of classes regading the surgery and have been researching it for the past two years. Not only that but I have been poked and prodded by every kind of doctor you can possibly think of...Things should go smoothly.. So thank you for being part of my journey... I take my life back in about two months.. woo hoo!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

My good friend down the road from you had it done 7-8 years ago. It literally saved his life. The biggest thing is that it is a total lifestyle change. Once you embrace that it can have very positive results. Good luck and thanks for posting this. Bill


----------



## thcri RIP

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

I am glad for you.  Things will be tough at first bit will her easier with time.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

 Keep us posted Lithium once you have the surgery and feel like sharing.
You're a very brave girl.
Hugs


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

MRs Rusty thanks you for the flower, Bill! and as you know, love, i will support you no matter what. even if it means, (sigh,) giving up the grilled foods i love for a while. LOVE YOU


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Yes keep us posted. We'll be here with you.


----------



## Lithium

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Thank you for all your comments and post. I know this is a lifestyle change but I am ready for it!! Maybe not so much ready for a 10 day liquid pre-op diet among other things but I guess you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*



Lithium said:


> Thank you for all your comments and post. I know this is a lifestyle change but I am ready for it!! Maybe not so much ready for a 10 day liquid pre-op diet among other things but I guess you gotta do what you gotta do.


Beer is a liquid!


----------



## Lithium

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Funny.......... rusty said the same thing.....


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

From my experiences in 1991 I highly recommend instant breakfast with ice cream and milk in a blender. I lived on that stuff for a couple months along with soup and a few other things. Shrunk me down to 190 lbs. from about 245. Then they unwired my jaw and I started eating and drinking again!


----------



## Lithium

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Ok so very happy today!!!! I had my last surgical consult and now my information gets submitted to the insurance company. Due to the holiday it may take 2 - 2.5 weeks to hear anything. Then I will schedule my surgery. I am so tired of seeing so many doctors- the past six months have been very stressful.  Now its a waiting game. I will be on the phone next week every day with the insurance company..... They are going to hate me...


----------



## tsaw

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

I've read lots on this.. and i found it is the safest - best choice. I'm here supporting you 100% as are everyone! The insurance can be frustrating.. but keep your goal in mind. You go girl!!


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Be patient but firm with them. I am sure you have already done all the pre surgery consults etc. they actually need. Still they will probably fight it and make you go the appeal route. Good luck!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

I have done:
6 classes in 6 months 
Cardiology- EKG, Chest x-ray
Pulmonlogist- Sleep study and other things
Psychologist
3 surgical appts with surgeon
Nutritionist
Blood work

I have done everything they have asked me to do. I also have three years experience working with medical insurances at my current job. I know how they work.

Thank you for all your positive support. Besides rusty and sort of my mom I do not have anyone else.


DAMMIT- I thought I was in my profile. This is Ms. Rusty I take it by the time you read this you will have already figured that out!


----------



## tsaw

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

That last post makes no sense to me. But I have no sense anyway. 

EDIT: Oh never mind.. you were posting under Rusty's login.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*



tsaw said:


> But I have no sense anyway.


 duh


----------



## fogtender

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Way to go!  Give it all you got!

Besides, I always loved the saying "I may be fat, but your ugly and I can lose weight"

Keep us posted on how you are doing!  I've been knocking pounds off the old fashion way and it sucks, but been on a steady run, have lost about thirty some odd pounds over the last seven months.  Not an easy task for anyone, the best of luck to you!


----------



## Adillo303

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Lithium - I think that you already have the absolutely most important part necessary. The attitude and the will.

DW has a lap band and DIL had gastric bypass. DW and I believe that the band is the best and safest. Bypass gives faster weight loss, the band is slower, but, safer long term. To make it all work, you need the will and you seem to have that.

May god be with you.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Lithium,
Congrats on the 3 lbs already lost. Shows you have a good spirit about this to make it work.


----------



## Lithium

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Aww you noticed..LOL.. Thanks!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*



Lithium said:


> Aww you noticed..LOL.. Thanks!!



I'll keep watching


----------



## tommu56

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Lithium

My wife is a week and a half post op form gastric bypass surgery.

She was very diligent  on the preoperative months and lost 40 lbs she she was suppose to be on a liquid diet for a couple more days (2 weeks total) and she tried a little mashed potatoes today and she is in pain scene lunch and has been throwing up.
So don't cheat on the liquid diet. 

good luck 

tom


----------



## Lithium

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Damn... broke the scale yesterday amidist cleaning... gonna have to go out and get a new one but no weight updates till then..oh darn...not...


----------



## Lithium

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*



tommu56 said:


> Lithium
> 
> My wife is a week and a half post op form gastric bypass surgery.
> 
> She was very diligent on the preoperative months and lost 40 lbs she she was suppose to be on a liquid diet for a couple more days (2 weeks total) and she tried a little mashed potatoes today and she is in pain scene lunch and has been throwing up.
> So don't cheat on the liquid diet.
> 
> good luck
> 
> tom


 
Tom- Yeah taters are empty carbs and sugars. Plus that is kind of heavy for a first meal after liquids..Surprised she didnt get DS.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*



Lithium said:


> Damn... broke the scale yesterday amidist cleaning... gonna have to go out and get a new one but no weight updates till then..oh darn...not...


 
thats because to slid it againt the throne. glass vs. porcelin, porcelin wins


----------



## tommu56

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*



Rusty Shackleford said:


> thats because to slid it againt the throne. glass vs. porcelin, porcelin wins



Is that like rock, paper, scissors?????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*


----------



## Lithium

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

you go girl, i love ya!!!


----------



## Lithium

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

I GOT APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!! Now I just need to set a date!!!


----------



## loboloco

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Good deal, Litthium.  Hope everything goes well. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## rback33

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Wow! I had totally missed this thread! Congrats and good luck! I have a friend that is going through all this now... it's a challenge, but well worth it!


----------



## Jezzi

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*



Lithium said:


> I GOT APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!! Now I just need to set a date!!!




Congratulations!!! 

good luck on your journey!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*



Lithium said:


> I GOT APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!! Now I just need to set a date!!!


There ya go girl!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

congrats, doll!


----------



## tommu56

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Don't go out and buy a new scale yet or stay off of it after surgery my wife got on it yesterday for the first time and only lost 5 lbs post op I told here I was going to put it away for 3 months  she said that was ok because if I did she wouldn't feed me for 3 months, so I guess the scale is staying.

So I guess she has the rock and I had the scissors.

tom


----------



## Lithium

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

Im not getting a scale yet...lol I have one at work I can use every day...lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

but what about me? how will i track my weight GAIN without a scale??


----------



## muleman RIP

Hit Rusty in the head with the scale and throw them both out! Good luck girl!


----------



## Lithium

Too funny!! Thanks!


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*



Lithium said:


> I GOT APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!! Now I just need to set a date!!!


 

 I,m not real sure what the procedure is , But congrats & best of luck .


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Good luck Lithium


----------



## tsaw

Congrats!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Lithium

I have a date!!!!!!! AUG. 10th!!!!!!!! 28 days and counting....

Now the endless battle with my employer not wanting to let me off also saying it is elective.....although I have a note and a family medical leave till Nov. so Im not sure what she is gonna do...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shes gonna piss n moan like always, and try to make you miserable.... like always


----------



## Lithium

So here is the plan.....

7/20- appt with dietition to get protien shakes  for 10 day diet... 
7/26- appt with surgeon and to sign surgery papers
7/30- Start of 10 day protien shake diet- NO SOLIDS...I can have jello, beef broth, chicken broth and popcicles.......all just to shrink my liver
8/10- THE BIG DAY


----------



## Lithium

27 days and counting!!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_mkyQbdFng"]YouTube- Christina Aguilera- Beautiful (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

You go girl! Rusty could stand some of that shake diet also. Instant breakfast ain't bad if you mix it with good vanilla ice cream. I did almost 2 months that way and shrank down almost 50 pounds in 1991. The fact that they wired my jaw shut and had screwed my upper jaw back on helped a little also!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*

hey Bill   



muleman said:


> From my experiences in 1991 I highly recommend instant breakfast with ice cream and milk in a blender. I lived on that stuff for a couple months along with soup and a few other things. Shrunk me down to 190 lbs. from about 245. Then they unwired my jaw and I started eating and drinking again!


----------



## Lithium

26 days and counting- really bad day at work- hard to be excited about anything.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Did you ever get the weight loss ticker working?


----------



## Lithium

I do have the tickers working- there are two of them


----------



## muleman RIP

Lithium said:


> 26 days and counting- really bad day at work- hard to be excited about anything.


Hey you came home to Rusty,wasn't that exciting?


----------



## Lithium

I love coming home to rusty- he is the only one I can talk to about anything and he still loves me...lol


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lithium said:


> I do have the tickers working- there are two of them



Sorry I thought said that one was not working properly.


----------



## Lithium

25 days and counting.... another bad day at work... I need a pick me upper-- any suggestions?


----------



## loboloco

Lithium said:


> 25 days and counting.... another bad day at work... I need a pick me upper-- any suggestions?


Have Rusty massage your feet and whisper sweet nothings in your ear.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

23 days and counting


----------



## muleman RIP

loboloco said:


> Have Rusty massage your feet and whisper sweet nothings in your ear.


Everything he whispers in her ear is nothings! As for the massage he should contract that out. I am still good at that!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

easy now, ya ol goat


----------



## muleman RIP

Been doing it for 40 years . She would toss you and start enjoying the hands of experience!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i feel bad for you, muley. poor old goat thinks he still got it


----------



## muleman RIP

My hands do! The rest is not reliable due to meds. I take.


----------



## Lithium

22 days! I see the weight loss ppl tomorrow for those yucky post-surgical smoothies


----------



## muleman RIP

Positive vibes girl! Keep smiling and looking forward. Just don't look at Rusty too long!


----------



## Lithium

20 DAYS!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

When do you switch to liquid diet? Hang in there!


----------



## Lithium

I start on the 30th with 4 of these a day...........


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks familiar to me. Glad it is in the past.


----------



## Lithium

And that is not the best part..... I have to drink 2 oz of castroil the day before surgery...


----------



## tsaw

Lithium said:


> And that is not the best part..... I have to drink 2 oz of castroil the day before surgery...



Oh yuck, castroil is the pits. Doesn't that make you go? as in go right now?


----------



## Lithium

As in clean you out...clean... yes....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lithium said:


> And that is not the best part..... I have to drink 2 oz of castroil the day before surgery...


 
isnt that the stuff i put in you car last service?????


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> isnt that the stuff i put in you car last service?????



Soooo much that could be done with that......


----------



## Lithium

ewww


----------



## Lithium

19 days


----------



## muleman RIP

Hard to believe she lets a Rusty Furd guy work on her car. I hope he is not gonna mix the shakes for her!


----------



## Lithium

18 days


----------



## Lithium

17 days!


----------



## muleman RIP

hang in there girl. Getting close now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shes good, my man,. i have faith in her


----------



## Lithium

16 days-  6 days till liquid diet..


----------



## muleman RIP

Bet you can hardly wait! Just kidding girl! Rusty should man up and do the diet with you. Show the love!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im going to try, muley. i bought light beer, in fact!


----------



## muleman RIP

Eat the shakes with her. You could drop a few pounds with her. Might need time limits on the toilet for awhile!


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Bet you can hardly wait! Just kidding girl! Rusty should man up and do the diet with you. Show the love!





Rusty Shackleford said:


> im going to try, muley. i bought light beer, in fact!





muleman said:


> Eat the shakes with her. You could drop a few pounds with her. Might need time limits on the toilet for awhile!



Put the shake in a beer can, Rusty will drink anything in a beer can.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> Put the shake in a beer can, Rusty will drink anything in a beer can.


Milker high life????


----------



## thcri RIP

So he will


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io30s7-5VaQ"]Rusty[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

15 days till surgery and 4 days till start of diet


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

welp ya got yer bar dinner tonight!!! soak it in while ya can!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Thought you were grilling her ham steaks? Slacker!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeahyeahyeah i really ddint feel like it. and i wanted to stop for a beer after work, was a long interesting day. ham will be done tomorrow


----------



## Lithium

Now the tough decision is.....what to eat on Thursday day before the diet...Im getting to the point where I dont care what I have.. that doesnt matter anymore I just want to get it done... food doesnt seem to be a issue right now.


----------



## muleman RIP

Soup and sandwich might be a good choice. Better if Rusty prepares it!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

or buys it!  like i said: Ruby Tuesdays????


----------



## Lithium

TWO WEEKS!!!!!!... and only two days to eat whatever I want...


----------



## Lithium

muleman said:


> Soup and sandwich might be a good choice. Better if Rusty prepares it!


 

SOUP AND A SANDWICH?? What kinda man are you.... what happened to the taters and steak...*Turn in your man card!!!!!!*


----------



## muleman RIP

You have never ate my kind of soup and sanwiches my dear. Real soup has fresh veggies and real meat in it. Lots of seasoning and a couple of hard boiled eggs. The grilled cheese has 1/4 inch of velveeta between 2 slices of seltzers sweet lebanon bologna on 12 grain bread.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

soup and sandwich? what are you, a 90 year old woman???

how bout a fat juicy steak, loaded baked potato, and for a veggie, another loaded baked potato


----------



## muleman RIP

The beef roast with carrots,taters,onions and celery is brewing in the crockpot right now. Just added a few spices and will be savoring it shortly!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

now theres a meal, m8


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

Boy Bill, that sure looks good


----------



## muleman RIP

Tasted great also. I showed great restraint and only ate that one plate. Putting the rest away for lunch tomorrow. Damn weight has jumped the past 5 days in a row.7-8 lbs. Go figure. I have to blame it on too many fresh vegetables as that is all that really changed.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Tasted great also. I showed great restraint and only ate that one plate. Putting the rest away for lunch tomorrow. Damn weight has jumped the past 5 days in a row.7-8 lbs. Go figure. *I have to blame it on too many fresh vegetables as that is all that really changed.*



Or it could be that one of your meds needs adjusted?


----------



## muleman RIP

Well i doubled my lasix this morning and will see what the morning weight is. Does seem like it must be fluid. The only thing I have had that I normally don't was peanut butter on celery stalks. Did eat 4-5 over the past 2 days. Been eating more carrots as snacks. I will just keep a close eye on it.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Well i doubled my lasix this morning and will see what the morning weight is. Does seem like it must be fluid. The only thing I have had that I normally don't was peanut butter on celery stalks. Did eat 4-5 over the past 2 days. Been eating more carrots as snacks. I will just keep a close eye on it.


Celery is pretty high in sodium (believe it or not) - so is that peanut butter, unless you're eating a brand that isn't.


----------



## Lithium

Ok… Today starts the diet drinks… No meat, chz, milk etc. Only certain veggies and strawberries or grapes… even when I can have those it is only 2 cups a day…ugh….lets see how quickly the pounds drop off with this….wish me luck!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Good luck. Know there are many folks pulling for you. Positive outlook and it will pass quickly and you will be off on a new beginning.


----------



## Cowboy

Good luck Lithium , I,m sure Rusty will join you for support by limiting himself to a liquid diet as well  .


----------



## loboloco

Good Luck, dear. We are pulling for you


----------



## Lithium

MMMM lunch.... :/


----------



## pirate_girl

Good luck Lith.. we'll all be here to support you baby!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

whats for dinner, babe?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: My Lap-Band Jounrey*



OhioTC18 said:


> Lithium,
> Congrats on the 3 lbs already lost. Shows you have a good spirit about this to make it work.



Lets now make that 4 lbs lost now


----------



## Lithium

Ok...sorry havent been on lately.. Bill thanks for the call it really helped... So before I started my diet I gained those 3 pounds back I had lost. but........... Since starting the diet on friday...............
...........I LOST 6 POUNDS!!!..............

Let me tell you this has been the hardest thing I have ever done. I cried friday and cried saturday... poor rusty... I know ive been a bitch.....Im sorry....this is day number 4 of the diet...6 more days to go of these yucky shakes... then a day of clear liquids then surgery!

Thank you all for your support... it is needed and appreciated more then you know!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well don't obsess over the pounds. My weight has been jumping around last 10 days and my coumadin as well. Be patient and it will come around. Those shakes are never going to taste like real food but they are important for survival. Just know that all this pain and aggravation has a reward at the end. Six months from now you will look back and realize it was not as bad as it seemed at the time. Hang in there girl!


----------



## muleman RIP

And if you don't keep us up to date we will bug you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

doin good, babe! keep on kickin!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lithium: The diet is still going fine!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well are you being supportive? Try some instant breakfast with milk and ice cream in it. You could learn to like it!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i am. i dont eat breakfast so no worries there lol


----------



## Lithium

Hello All- 
Thought I would give an update. So going through the death of Jasper was hard to do while trying not to eat anything but crapy vanilla water. I have my days where I question what I am doing but then I have my days where I am like hell yeah lets get going! Food sucks and I hate that it has such a hold on me. Its a love/hate relationship... I can tell you this I have never been so ready for blenderized spaghetti...LOL
So I have including today 4 more days of my crapy vanilla water to drink. Then only clear liquids/castor oil on Monday and surgery on Tuesday. I go back to work tomorrow after my 3 day suspension "vacation days" and then I am off all next week for surgery and recovery.


----------



## Cowboy

Just keep a posative attitude Lithium & best of luck with the surgery


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

We're with you all the way girl.

Well we'll leave the vanilla water crap for you


----------



## waybomb

First time for me to this thread - GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tommu56

Keep going you will be fine

My wife is unhappy she lost only 15 lbs so far post op (six weeks) 70 total since she started  she is off he BP med for the 6 weeks and it has been very good.
She went to the DR and he said she was dong fine and to start exercising and that she had to eat more ??? the nutritionist said the same thing.
I said that she was in it for the long haul don't fret she she will loose the weight 


tom


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey tom, did she have the lapband or the bypass?


----------



## tommu56

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey tom, did she have the lapband or the bypass?



bypass


----------



## Lithium

Two more pounds down the drain!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lithium said:


> Two more pounds down the drain!


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMCD0BN6xq0"]YouTube- ‪Eminem - Beautiful Lyrics Relapse HQ‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krHBlCDbFXc"]YouTube- ‪Eminem - Not afraid Lyrics‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPzXBh38h6Q"]YouTube- ‪Sixx:A.M. - Life is Beautiful Lyrics‬‎[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Way to go!Getting closer everyday.


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0O771vmpYQ"]YouTube- ‪Beautiful Flower‬‎[/ame]


----------



## lilnixon

A friend of mine had the surgery done in March, and she drank the Atkins Advantage shakes when she was on the liquid diet.  
I have had them and they taste great.  They contain 15g of Protein 1g of sugar, and 160 calories.  I didn't like the vanella, but every other flavor is good.

GOOD LUCK...


----------



## Lithium

lilnixon said:


> A friend of mine had the surgery done in March, and she drank the Atkins Advantage shakes when she was on the liquid diet.
> I have had them and they taste great. They contain 15g of Protein 1g of sugar, and 160 calories. I didn't like the vanella, but every other flavor is good.
> 
> GOOD LUCK...


 

The protein shakes I am drinking are called bariatric advantage. They are really starting to taste bad to me... you would think I would get use to it...not..LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Keep on keeping on girl!

Love ya!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3Kf1Iy5E6U"]YouTube- ‪Who's that Lady - The Isley Brothers - HQ‬‎[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIfxBthfFkg"]YouTube- ‪Tom Jones - She's a lady‬‎[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2vqXrEYmhI"]YouTube- ‪CHRISTINA  AGUILERA         I Am Beautiful with Lyrics‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Lithium, At some point after the surgery, how long until you can eat whatever you want? I know the shakes and liquid diet is preparation leading up to the operation. But you will at some point eat real food right?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

it all really depends on whats tolorated but i can start regular foods about a month out

'recited by Lithium, Dictated by Rusty"


----------



## Lithium

1-3 days post op is liquids
3-8 full liquids
8-12 pureed
1 week and on trial/error on what foods I can take. 
These days may very depending on how quickly my stomach heals


----------



## rlk

Lithium, when you say  "depending on how quickly my stomach heals" are you just talking about the incisions they make in the stomach area to insert the lap band?

Bob


----------



## Lithium

There are 2-3 stitches made pulling the skin up around the lap band to prevent slipping. Due to this your stomach swells and is irritated. So eating items that are easy to digest allows the stomach to calm down. This is recommended after surgery and after each fill but each person is different.


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZXySZHk_W4"]YouTube- ‪Strax Rejuvenation Offers The Lap-BAND Procedure In South Florida‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3GtW4Zeu-Y"]YouTube- ‪Before and After Lap-Band Patients‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDefjkz9ghI"]YouTube- ‪Weight Loss Surgery Before and After Transformation Pictures‬‎[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Keep your chin up, we are all with you on this.  Won't be long and we will be calling you Little Lady instead of Lithium.


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv_VFeINZtw"]YouTube- ‪Lapband Surgery Day 34 - Lapbandking‬‎[/ame]

This guy is great and everything he says is absolutaly true


----------



## Lithium

3 days till surgery....ekkkk


----------



## muleman RIP

You can do this. Great rewards are never easy!


----------



## Lithium

3 days... I can do this!


----------



## tsaw

Yes you can
I'm looking forward to this... just so I can support you on through it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Yes you can! Rusty will be there so hit him if you need to!


----------



## tsaw

You will do fine. You have the entire FF crew by your side.


----------



## Lithium

2...days.....


----------



## muleman RIP

Almost there! Don't stress over it too much and the time will fly by. Bet you are really loving those drinks by now!!!


----------



## Lithium

muleman said:


> Almost there! Don't stress over it too much and the time will fly by.* Bet you are really loving those drinks by now*!!!


 

Oh.... yes.....thank god today is the last day for them..


----------



## tsaw

Lithium said:


> 2...days.....




You Go GIRL!!!


----------



## Lithium

ONE DAY!!! Yucky castor oil this A.M.


----------



## Cowboy

Lithium said:


> ONE DAY!!! Yucky castor oil this A.M.


 

  Best of luck Lithium


----------



## Lithium

Just got a call from the hospital about surgery tomorrow...

They want me there at 5:30AM..

I guess I am first on the surgical list

Rusty is gonna LOVE getting up at 4AM!  just wait till I tell him..hahah


----------



## loboloco

Get a god nights sleep, Lithi.  Rusty will get over it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good luck, Rusty's wife !!! A good friend had it done in Dec and has lost over 100  plus++++++  pounds . He says it saved his life .First couple of weeks were rough but now its smooth sailing !!I hate skinny people


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> Get a god nights sleep, Lithi. Rusty will get over it.


 

Why do we care if Rusty gets over it . First time in his life he is up before the sun .Get a good rest and tell Rusty if he snores he sleeps in the other room !!!!!


----------



## Lithium

BigAl said:


> Good luck, Rusty's wife !!! A good friend had it done in Dec and has lost over 100 plus++++++ pounds . He says it saved his life .First couple of weeks were rough but now its smooth sailing !!*I hate skinny people*


 

Trust me...you are not the only one


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn twigs


----------



## tsaw

Just a random comment.. But today is 8-9-10
That is a date of significance. (counting in  a row) 
Lithium.. I know you will be fine. I know you are nervous and all... but you will be fine.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> Just got a call from the hospital about surgery tomorrow...
> 
> They want me there at 5:30AM..
> 
> I guess I am first on the surgical list
> 
> Rusty is gonna LOVE getting up at 4AM!  just wait till I tell him..hahah



You'll be just fine sweety.


----------



## Lithium

So it is 3:20am here.... I really didnt sleep at all. I would be surpised if I even got 1 hour. So I decided to get up because laying there was stressing me out. 

2 hours till surgery..... my thoughts are....f*ck im scared and Am I doing the right thing?  I hate to think that I have come so far with this whole thing and I am questioning my actions to turn my health into something good..

Thank you for all the good vibes, thoughts and support up until this point. I will have Rusty check in with you all when I get home. 

Much Love,
Lithium


----------



## tommu56

I guess I'm not the only one that has trouble sleeping
Good luck on your surgury.
Stick to the diet and don't over anticipate the weight loss speed you are in it for the long haul!


tom


----------



## thcri RIP

Will be thinking about you today.  Hope all goes well.  Some major adjustments coming whether you like it or not but I have faith you will get through it.  Hang in there Lithium  (Little Lady to be)


----------



## muleman RIP

Hope all has gone well with the surgery. If Rusty does not post I will call and bug him!


----------



## rback33

Rock on hon! You will be fine!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well we are home earlier than expected. they got her in nie and quick, got done without any problems, she did very well. was up and walking good befeor we left, too! made the stairs at home well, and shes now layin in bed with her mum pampering her, and im out here keepin the pup in check so she can get some sleep, shes rather sore. thanks for all the well wishes, folks. everything went very smoothly!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Cowboy

Good ta here Rusty , thanks for the update


----------



## muleman RIP

That is great news. Thanks for the update. You can pull night shift this evening.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> That is great news. Thanks for the update. You can pull night shift this evening.


 
as long as i can stay awake


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> as long as i can stay awake


Eat a salad and drink one of those shakes. You can talk from the bathroom and keep her spirits up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

how bout ESPN and beer, instead? and make sure she stays comfy and hydrated, of course


----------



## muleman RIP

NO BEER! You need to make changes same as her! Maybe try some near beer or non alcoholic beer.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> NO BEER! You need to make changes same as her! Maybe try some near beer or non alcoholic beer.


 
or water.....


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Rusty, I hope you're taking care of that pretty little lady.


----------



## muleman RIP

He checked on her a six pack ago!


----------



## loboloco

Rusty, tell Lithie we are pulling for her from down south.  And don't drink so much you forget to check on her.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what the hell do you people think i am?!?!!?!?!?!?!


and dont make the lil lady laugh, it hurts her!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well we know you are both tired and you need to keep your stuff together to play nurse! Cause you ain't no PG when you are stone sober!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

I trust Lith is more up and around right now Rusty, yes?
Give her a hug from me the next time you go to the kitch for a beer.. k?


----------



## tsaw

Tell Lithie to get some needed rest, and post how she is doing later. We in Wisconsin are 100% in support!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Rusty is she going to be in shape to get your beer for you for the game Thursday? Have to start mobility therapy tomorrow to get her in practice!


----------



## Lithium

muleman said:


> Hey Rusty is she going to be in shape to get your beer for you for the game Thursday? Have to start mobility therapy tomorrow to get her in practice!


 


Hell no.


----------



## Lithium

Hello !
I finally slept a little last night. I am still hurting. My abdomen hurts the worse and my back because I am trying to compensate for my abdomanal muscles with my back. I have 5 incisions on my tummy. 4 are very small and the other is about a inch and a half. I remember I kept asking the nurse "Do I have the band" and she said yes and I cried...They were good tears. They had me on fentynal in the hospital- that kept dropping my vitals so they switched me to liquid oxycodone. It helps take the edge off but I still know things are there.. lol...It really wasnt a bad surgery. I didnt have the gas pains like many others did. It just feels like I did 1,000 sit ups over and over and over. My mom babied me when I got home and Rusty did a great job during the evening and nite. I felt bad asking him to do this and do that but he didnt complain once. Thank you for all your support and wishes. They mean alot. 
Also sorry about any spelling mistakes as I am trying to hold a pillow against my stomach and type at the same time..lol.. not easy when your hurting..


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey that is great that you are able to at least function a little. Don't expect any spelling help from Rusty! Glad you are feeling a little better and remember the pain is part of the price you pay for the rewards of a new lifestyle. Take it easy and follow the post op directions and things will go fine. Hang in there!


----------



## loboloco

Great going Girl.  We're pulling for you.


----------



## Lithium

So today is day 3. I have no clue what I weight. I woke up sick to my stomach this morning but I was able to move better. I am able to move more every day. This morning I chilled on the recliner and I was able to get out of it myself. I had some baby food this morning. Not the greatest tasting thing but still nice to eat.  My incisions are healing well. The area where the port is that hurts the most because the port is attached to my muscle wall. My diaphram also hurts especially with a deep breath. But they probably moved that around too. So I guess things are better.


----------



## rback33

Good to hear! Not much of a vacation, but certainly worth it!


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't worry about the weight. Just follow the doc's directions for your recovery. You have 7 more days till the situps start!


----------



## Lithium

Im a little disapointed today. I have been running a fever on and off all day. I have been having this pressure feeling. It feels like a gas bubble in my stomach that is trying to get up through my band in a burp. But it will not come up. It hurts and I am getting the pain every 5 or so minutes. I tried gas-x which only helped for like a half hour. I do have reflux disease and I havent had any medication for it since surgery. I  wonder if that is causing the gas or something..


----------



## tsaw

I don't know... Is there someone you can call to find out if that is normal after the LB surgery?
The fever is definitely not good. Hope it all goes away by morning.


----------



## loboloco

Ok, Lithium.  Are you ok now?  Did the fever drop?  Rusty, get your rear-end in here and let us know how the lady is doing.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

teh fever is gone. i accidantally made her laugh and now shes hurting. she still has a pain in her chest


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> teh fever is gone. i accidantally made her laugh and now shes hurting. she still has a pain in her chest


That is cause you break her heart you meany!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> Im a little disapointed today. I have been running a fever on and off all day. I have been having this pressure feeling. It feels like a gas bubble in my stomach that is trying to get up through my band in a burp. But it will not come up. It hurts and I am getting the pain every 5 or so minutes. I tried gas-x which only helped for like a half hour. I do have reflux disease and I havent had any medication for it since surgery. I  wonder if that is causing the gas or something..



You've had a minimally invasive surgery. Your body knows it, and it doesn't like it.
I am hoping you are on an antibiotic for a while and that you've actually called the office of the physician who performed this if it's become more of a problem.


----------



## Lithium

So I called off work for tomorrow. Boss was pissed. I just dont feel well enough to go back.  Not only that but I have had some rattling in my lower lungs when I take a deep breath. I am gonna call the surgeon tomorrow in A.M. to see what he says. This better not turn into something bad...


----------



## tsaw

Good decision by not going to work tomorrow. The hell with the boss! You are doing right by getting checked out.


----------



## muleman RIP

For sure check with the doc and let them know about the fever and how you are feeling. Most likely not a big deal but you have to stay on top of it and be your own advocate. Good luck dear.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> So I called off work for tomorrow. Boss was pissed. I just dont feel well enough to go back.  Not only that but I have had some rattling in my lower lungs when I take a deep breath. I am gonna call the surgeon tomorrow in A.M. to see what he says. This better not turn into something bad...


If you feel worse over the next few hours or so, I wouldn't wait until morning Lith.


----------



## Lithium

Ok called surgeon this A.M. He told me to come in. There is some fluid in my lungs. He said not to worry about the fever or anything. Incisions look good. I can return to work tomorrow.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hope it all went well today. Watch your intake so you don't get your vitals going out of wack. The first few weeks will be tough till things settle down. Follow the doc's advice and it will get better.


----------



## Lithium

Rough first day at work. I think it might have been to soon for a full day of work. Today was a little better. I called PCP for second opinion regarding fever and fluid in lungs. He said he is sure my surgeon knows what he is doing...whatever.. I guess I will just wait it out and hope this doesnt turn into something worse

Last night I was a little sad..and thinking why did I get the band. It was a rough night. Didnt feel well but sleep helped. I am in a better mood today.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lithium said:


> I guess I will just wait it out and hope this doesnt turn into something worse



We all hope it's nothing serious. Keep your chin up and take things one day at a time. Follow the Doc's advice.



Lithium said:


> Last night I was a little sad..and thinking why did I get the band. Didnt feel well but sleep helped. I am in a better mood today.



You did it for you. You're taking a positive step forward for own well being. And we're behind you.


----------



## tommu56

Just look at it as a different road you chose and your health will benefit 

tom 

PS my wife came home ecstatic that she had to get jeans 2 sizes smaller than when her journey started


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey it is a life changing event and you will need time to adjust to it. A lot like getting sober was for me. Lots of up and down emotionally but in the long run well worth it. Hang in there and it will get better. It won't happen overnight but down the road you will wonder what all the fuss was about. If all else fails just hit Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you old fart


----------



## loboloco

muleman said:


> If all else fails just hit Rusty!


But don't use the frying pan anymore.  The dents in the bottom make the grease run off and the eggs burn.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ya think yer funny, huh?


----------



## tsaw

loboloco said:


> But don't use the frying pan anymore.  The dents in the bottom make the grease run off and the eggs burn.



Just use the rolling pin.. and knock some sense into Rusty!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lithium said:


> Rough first day at work. I think it might have been to soon for a full day of work. Today was a little better. I called PCP for second opinion regarding fever and fluid in lungs. He said he is sure my surgeon knows what he is doing...whatever.. I guess I will just wait it out and hope this doesnt turn into something worse
> 
> Last night I was a little sad..and thinking why did I get the band. It was a rough night. Didnt feel well but sleep helped. I am in a better mood today.


 
Its ok Rusty Girl . My best friend had rough days & nights and questioned his wisdom on having it done . That was 110 pounds ago . All that in less than 10 months . He's doing great now . It saved his life . If you have a bad day ,,,,, thats ok . just smack old Rusty up side the head and you will feel a lot better !!! You GO Girl !!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

why is it that everyone wants the lovely lady to kick my ass??????


----------



## BigAl RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> why is it that everyone wants the lovely lady to kick my ass??????


 
 Stop Sniveling ! It makes me want to take away your "Man Card " and then have you turn in your ESPN subscription . 

   Now go check on the little woman and make damn sure she is comfy ! 

Don't make me come over there !!!.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> Rough first day at work. I think it might have been to soon for a full day of work. Today was a little better. I called PCP for second opinion regarding fever and fluid in lungs. He said he is sure my surgeon knows what he is doing...whatever.. I guess I will just wait it out and hope this doesnt turn into something worse
> 
> Last night I was a little sad..and thinking why did I get the band. It was a rough night. Didnt feel well but sleep helped. I am in a better mood today.



First of all, you really should have been given more time off work IMO.
When you mentioned fever/fluid on lungs, first thing I was thinking is OMG she's developing post-surgical pneumonia. Which does happen in a small percentage of people.

Don't question getting the band at all. You made a brave and wise decision and you did it for you.

I'd keep on this doc of yours if you continue to feel crummy and/or new symptoms start presenting themselves.

Take it easy sugar.. we love you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BigAl said:


> Stop Sniveling ! It makes me want to take away your "Man Card " and then have you turn in your ESPN subscription .
> 
> Now go check on the little woman and make damn sure she is comfy !
> 
> Don't make me come over there !!!.


 
hey now i NEED that ESPN! 






!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> why is it that everyone wants the lovely lady to kick my ass??????


Why not? The dog is more popular and much too cute to kick!


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> why is it that everyone wants the lovely lady to kick my ass??????



Uhh because you deserve it


----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> why is it that everyone wants the lovely lady to kick my ass??????


No, not your ass!!! Might damage the brain.


----------



## muleman RIP

loboloco said:


> No, not your ass!!! Might damage the brain.


Too late!Been damaged for a good while.


----------



## Lithium

BigAl said:


> Stop Sniveling ! It makes me want to take away your "Man Card " and then have you turn in your ESPN subscription .
> 
> *Now go check on the little woman and make damn sure she is comfy !*
> 
> Don't make me come over there !!!.


 

You should take his advice hunny..lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok. are you comfy?


----------



## muleman RIP

You dumbshit, you are supposed to tuck her in at night and then ask that question. Real close and personal like you actually mean it. If you are not sincere she can whack you upside your head that way!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oooooo pretty tough on the internet, aint ya, muley?


----------



## muleman RIP

We shall require an in depth reply from the patient to evaluate your caregiving demeanor! If she drops the dime on you it will be tough around here for you!


----------



## muleman RIP

At the risk of my pc I will have to mount a search for the proper attire for Nurse Rusty! This may be the reason for the substandard care he has been giving!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HEY i am takin care of things! i even cleaned out the damn cat box last night


----------



## muleman RIP

Good man! I take it all back if you deal with the litter box. I only do that when the wife is not around and not by choice.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah its a shitty job


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yeah its a shitty job


It is the smell I can't deal with. We have a drum style litter robot that cleans it and dumps it in a tray lined with a bag. Carrying that out is the worst job in the house to me.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah its rather bothersome, i agree.


----------



## pirate_girl

Boy, this thread sure went south in a hurry..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Bill started it...


----------



## pirate_girl

How's our girl feeling right now anyway?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

a bit stressed with work i believe, but last night her temp was down to 96 even


----------



## pirate_girl

thanks Rusty


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yup! adios, on to the homestead!


----------



## Lithium

work is giving me issues about time off. stupid bullshit. Im tired and I cant sleep at night because of my RLS.. Rusty needs to do the dishes...tell him to get on it..someone please..lol... Other then that I guess I am ok. Still having some pain and I had to switch to tylenol because I had an allergic reaction to the liquid oxycodone. And of course tylenol hardly touches the pain.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i told you id do em!


----------



## tsaw

Did you finish the dishes yet Rusty?

Lithium, I hope the pain goes away real soon. You made the right decision... just remember that.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i told you id do em!


She would like some CLEAN plates and silverware this week. Been about 4 days since you washed any right?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Rusty !!! Having the dog lick the plate is not the same as washing them !!!!


----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i told you id do em!


Rusty, FYI, doing the dishes doesn't mean you let the dog lick them.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Great Minds


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

it does with a little Dawn on her tounge...


----------



## Lithium

Then Kaluha would be barking bubbles... that would be funny.. but no laughs...it will hurt


----------



## muleman RIP

Did he wash the dishes yet? I try to motivate him to do it.


----------



## Lithium

Nope they are still there...ran out last night right after he got home just to get paper plates...ROFL


----------



## muleman RIP

You have my sympathy dear one. You can take the dog to the scent but you can't make him run it!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i got it i got it, settle down now


----------



## Lithium




----------



## loboloco

muleman said:


> You have my sympathy dear one. You can take the dog to the scent but you can't make him run it!


I was thinking you can douse a skunk with perfume, but he won't smell any better.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

loboloco said:


> I was thinking you can douse a skunk with perfume, but he won't smell any better.


 
really? cuz i was wondering why i hang around here with all you PISSERS


----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> really? cuz i was wondering why i hang around here with all you PISSERS


Cause you're a glutton for punishment?  Besides, we got the perfume bottles


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice


----------



## rback33

tsaw said:


> Did you finish the dishes yet Rusty?
> 
> Lithium, *I hope the pain goes away real soon.* You made the right decision... just remember that.



Really? I thought they made a cute, fun couple. Besides.. she needs Rusty right now...







Oh wait.... you were talking about her actual physical pain....


----------



## Lithium

Good one rback!


----------



## Lithium

Good mood now.... Rusty might be in a good mood too....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3menXgEL7c"]YouTube- Taio Cruz - Dynamite[/ame]


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

17 lbs down.............You GO


----------



## Lithium

WOO HOO!! Thanks Ohio!!!


----------



## loboloco

HooooRaaaay for Lithium.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lithium said:


> Good mood now.... Rusty might be in a good mood too....


 
i was till i red Rback's post. that guy is such an asshat


----------



## Lithium

Rustys doing the dishes... its 5:45 lets see how long it takes him


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i was till i red Rback's post. that guy is such an asshat




 That one was WAY too easy.  I could not believe they left it open for me... You should come and mow my grass so I can start drinking...


----------



## Lithium

too late he is already drinking...and the dishes are not even done. He got to the point of filling up the sink and that is where it stopped


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok well all the beer glasses are gone and some tupperware...


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IywjWWlxF8"]YouTube- Everything's Not Lost - Coldplay[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IywjWWlxF8"][/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Lithium this is the first time i have seen this thread and i wish Rusty had pointed me towards it earlier....

Just want to say you are a brave young lady to take the steps you have, and you have all my Love and prayers in finding the happiness within that you seek...Rusty is so so Lucky to have you in his life.

Stay focused and work hard at your dream....hard work pays ...and dont ever let anyone put you down in any way....i can tell from all this distance away you are indeed a very beautiful young lady....your posts alone tell me that.

Flowers for the Lady



This is for you....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjUaWiy_QXc&feature=related"]YouTube- James Blunt - You're Beautiful (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

Galvatron said:


> Lithium this is the first time i have seen this thread and i wish Rusty had pointed me towards it earlier....
> 
> Just want to say you are a brave young lady to take the steps you have, and you have all my Love and prayers in finding the happiness within that you seek...Rusty is so so Lucky to have you in his life.
> 
> Stay focused and work hard at your dream....hard work pays ...and dont ever let anyone put you down in any way....i can tell from all this distance away you are indeed a very beautiful young lady....your posts alone tell me that.
> 
> Flowers for the Lady
> 
> 
> 
> This is for you....


 

Galv.... ur gonna make me cry...


----------



## Galvatron

Lithium said:


> Galv.... ur gonna make me cry...



Never intended on that.....smile.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfrlfaLZtJ8"]YouTube- "Smile On"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Stop sucking up you old perv!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Stop sucking up you old perv!



Watch and learn...you could learn a new trick or 2 you old dog


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Watch and learn...you could learn a new trick or 2 you old dog


 
you know the sayin, Galv. cant teach an old fart new tips


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you know the sayin, Galv. cant teach an old fart new tips


It is tricks you fool! tips are what you give the barmaid.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

did they have barmaids 300 years ago mule?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> did they have barmaids 300 years ago mule?



No but they had Mule and he was still a Plonker


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> No but they had Mule and he was still a Plonker


 
once and always hahaha


----------



## Lithium

How fast my post go downhill and totally off topic...


----------



## tsaw

It may.. but the original topic is always in mind. How is the lovely lady getting along?


----------



## Lithium

Im doing okay I guess. Think I over did it cleaning today. And found out that one of my incisions is not healing all that well.  And just very stressed with bills because I had no PTO to cover time off for surgery...but what are you gonna do.


----------



## Lithium

Today............ I am happy that I did the surgery..... Today  is a good day!


----------



## tsaw

That a girl! Keep fighting through it! In the end you will win! There are going to be rough times. Glad you are doing good!


----------



## muleman RIP

You will become more adjusted to it as time goes on. Remember every day is a new step to the new you!


----------



## Lithium

Saw the surgeon yesterday. He said everything is looking good. I go back for a fill on Sept 20th.  He said treat yourself to something nice EVERYDAY but dont make it about food or exercise. So yesterday I took and nap and that is why I am going to do now again... NAP TIME!


----------



## Galvatron

Lithium said:


> Saw the surgeon yesterday. He said everything is looking good. I go back for a fill on Sept 20th.  He said treat yourself to something nice EVERYDAY but dont make it about food or exercise. So yesterday I took and nap and that is why I am going to do now again... NAP TIME!



If Rusty aint home yet i will come for Nap time with you....less the nap

I await Rusty to Bitch slap me


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> If Rusty aint home yet i will come for Nap time with you....less the nap
> 
> I await Rusty to Bitch slap me



Yeah while she is napping you can mow the lawn and do the dishes.  And when your done with that the picket fence out front needs painting.  Lithium you sleep well as I really don't think you have to worry about Galvi which I am sure Rusty already knows.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Yeah while she is napping you can mow the lawn and do the dishes.  And when your done with that the picket fence out front needs painting.  Lithium you sleep well as I really don't think you have to worry about Galvi which I am sure Rusty already knows.



I was willing to please the woman not do Rusty's forgotten chores....offer withdrawn.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> I really don't think you have to worry about Galvi which I am sure Rusty already knows.


 
why need i worry about a guy at my house who spends his days looking up pics of gay bars, and telling stories of gay old men? whats he gonna do, organize my closet?


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> why need i worry about a guy at my house who spends his days looking up pics of gay bars, and telling stories of gay old men? whats he gonna do, organize my closet?




  If I could give a thousand reps I would.  Now that was funny.  Dam I need a new keyboard now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> If I could give a thousand reps I would. Now that was funny. Dam I need a new keyboard now.


 
thank you sir. once in a while i get a good one. i see the 'man' in question has not yet replied with a comeback. leading me to think he for once doesnt have one. and that makes it even better


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> whats he gonna do, organize my closet?



When you admit you have issues and come out of it i will take a look 


All this from a boy that has a friend with a chicken hanging out of his arse

Rusty you need to make more friends


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> If I could give a thousand reps I would.  Now that was funny.  Dam I need a new keyboard now.



Yea your right to laugh....once i while it's best to let the kid get one over....ooooops back to Nap time


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> Saw the surgeon yesterday. He said everything is looking good. I go back for a fill on Sept 20th.  He said treat yourself to something nice EVERYDAY but dont make it about food or exercise. So yesterday I took and nap and that is why I am going to do now again... NAP TIME!


----------



## Lithium

Well nap time was good...

Galv- Sorry you are a little late I already have the man I want in my life...plus didnt youhave your man card taken away a long time ago?........


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lithium said:


> Well nap time was good...
> 
> Galv- Sorry you are a little late I already have the man I want in my life...plus didnt youhave your man card taken away a long time ago?........


 
Taken away and burned


----------



## Lithium

And Galv.... its okay...... we love you anyway! 







.





..



...



....





.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lithium said:


> And Galv.... its okay...... we love you anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


 
we do? news to me...


----------



## Galvatron

Lithium said:


> Well nap time was good...
> 
> Galv- Sorry you are a little late I already have the man I want in my life...plus didnt youhave your man card taken away a long time ago?........



You need to do a forum search and check on all the mancard subjects....never me that lost it sweetie....and yes you have a man and a good one at that....did i ever tell you Trevor is like a kid bro to me....i like to kick his arse but Love him dearly.

Gonna cry now


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> You need to do a forum search and check on all the mancard subjects....never me that lost it sweetie....and yes you have a man and a good one at that....did i ever tell you Trevor is like a kid bro to me....i like to kick his arse but Love him dearly.
> 
> Gonna cry now


 
its ok, big sister, let it out


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> its ok, big sister, let it out



Come on you know i had a little bro and he died way to young....you just are the  only person that has come close to being a little bro to me....he drove me mad to

Not being morbid...just honest and honesty makes me smile


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i know, m8, and i do feel honoured that you refer to me as such!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i know, m8, and i do feel honoured that you refer to me as such!



Gives me the honour of kicking your ass....see it is all done out of Love


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dont you interkick my ass enough alrieady?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> dont you interkick my ass enough alrieady?



Far from it...time to pick up the pace


----------



## Lithium

Today...welll I dont know about today... 4 hours of work to go...ugh


----------



## muleman RIP

Not to worry! I will be here for some SANE advice if needed! You have a good day and remember to slap Rusty at least once for me!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh thats ok dear. remember: if someone bullshits ya, just smack 'em!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> oh thats ok dear. remember: if someone bullshits ya, just smack ME!


Helping you buddy!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> oh thats ok dear. remember: if someone bullshits ya, just smack 'em!



sounds like your in for a smack


----------



## Lithium

...Two words.... WORK SUCKS....


----------



## muleman RIP

Use it for just what it is. A job with a paycheck. Get yourself straightened around and better opportunities will be found. Patience dear.


----------



## Lithium

muleman said:


> Use it for just what it is. A job with a paycheck. Get yourself straightened around and better opportunities will be found. Patience dear.


 

Yeah but some days it isnt even worth the pay check... like this who f*cking week


----------



## muleman RIP

One more day! Then forget about it for the weekend. Try to just focus on doing your duties and not the BS that goes on.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFCha6qRyZs&feature=related"]YouTube- You Can Do Magic[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Lithium said:


> Yeah but some days it isnt even worth the pay check... like this who f*cking week



I hear ya. I've worked in jobs I didn't really like. But I worked for the paycheck knowing - I'll keep that job, and move forward. Way back in 1901 I worked at a factory that had this guy named Chuck - his famous words were: "I was looking for a job when I came here - and i'll always will be looking for a better job while I'm here."  We all knew what he meant. He sure did quit one day for a better job... and we all did too eventually. You are on the right path. You are taking care of Number One.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

1901 my ass you fool. hell you graduated school in 1813 hahahaahahahaahahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## tsaw

*1991


----------



## tsaw

Spell check don't help with numbers.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmfao


----------



## Lithium

I hate headaches and nightmares..


----------



## Lithium

And for all those wondering minds- my journey is going good. I get a fill on 9/20. Till then I need to be careful not to gain anything because all my swelling is down I can pretty much eat what I want.... BUT I WONT!


----------



## muleman RIP

Lithium said:


> I hate headaches and nightmares..


Throw Rusty out and your headache will be gone and the nightmares will end!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Throw Rusty out and your headache will be gone and the nightmares will end!


 
you sir, are an asshat


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lithium said:


> And for all those wondering minds- my journey is going good. I get a fill on 9/20. Till then I need to be careful not to gain anything because all my swelling is down I can pretty much eat what I want.... BUT I WONT!



That's it, just one day at a time little girl. You'll get there.



Lithium said:


> I get a fill on 9/20.



Not sure I know what you meant there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats when the actually fill the band to constrict the stomach and force you to feel full after 3 bites


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> thats when the actually fill the band to constrict the stomach and force you to feel full after 3 bites


Then practice different eating habits now. If she can live on 3 bites next month, she can live on it now, but maybe gradually.


----------



## tsaw

Maybe Rusty needs a Lap Band so he is full after 3 drinks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Maybe Rusty needs a Lap Band so he is full after 3 drinks


 

oh you think you are fuuny, dont ya, ya pisshead?


----------



## Lithium

OhioTC18 said:


> That's it, just one day at a time little girl. You'll get there.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I know what you meant there.


 

The lap band is gradually filled with saline- up to 10cc.  Each fill they put .5 or more cc's into the band and it restricts your stomach so you eat less.


----------



## tsaw

Lithium said:


> The lap band is gradually filled with saline- up to 10cc.  Each fill they put .5 or more cc's into the band and it restricts your stomach so you eat less.



Is it so you feel full after eating less?
Or you just cant eat anymore?


----------



## Lithium

its so you feel full after eating less. It also slows how fast the food falls into the large stomach which makes you feel fuller longer.


----------



## tsaw

I think I get it. It would be like drinking beer and never being able to burp.


----------



## Lithium

ok....so I am hurt. Rusty pushed me down the stairs....I have a sprained wrist and ankle and I think I broke my ass as well.....


In all truth rusty had nothing to do with it. My ankle gave out and i fell. My back, shoulder and ass is sore. It hurts to walk on my ankle and use my right hand.

I went to urgent care...hated the doc...First the stupid ass nurse asked what I want him to take a look at....UMMMMM...how about looking into getting yourself a new career...like flipping f*ckin burgers..... Took 5 x-rays and said I sprained my wrist and ankle really bad. Said to take NSAIDS...ummm no I cant with the lap band... so he gave me Voltaren Gel which doesnt make sense because that is for topical use..I said well what about work and he said well do what you can..didnt give me a note. Like bitch boss is gonna go for that.. I type and walk all day....So I am not happy.


----------



## tsaw

Sorry to hear about your fall. Glad Rusty didn't push you too! As far as work goes.. see how to feel in the morning.. and if you are too sore to go in, stay home. If the boss can't understand that you fell and are hurting... too bad.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh no!
Lith, I am sorry to hear about the fall. Ouch!
Umm, why didn't this dopey doctor prescribe you some darvocet or suggest you take tylenol? You CAN take those after a lap band!
You aren't going to work if you can't walk, let alone write or type all day. geezus!


----------



## Lithium

I know tylenol but does darvocet come in liquid or can it be crushed? Per my surgeon nothing in pill for...it needs to be liquid or crushed


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> I know tylenol but does darvocet come in liquid or can it be crushed? Per my surgeon nothing in pill for...it needs to be liquid or crushed


You can crush up darvocet and mix it with pudding or applesauce.
I do it for the patients at work all the time hun.


----------



## Lithium

Boss  sent me home to get checked out from PCP since OSS didnt do shit


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats surprising!


----------



## Lithium

Ok so I saw the PCP this AM. He wants me on medical leave till 9/7.  I have no paid time off to cover this and short term disability only covers 60%... UGH.. Just one more thing... THey have me tylenol 3 for the pain.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> Ok so I saw the PCP this AM. He wants me on medical leave till 9/7.  I have no paid time off to cover this and short term disability only covers 60%... UGH.. Just one more thing... THey have me tylenol 3 for the pain.


Thank God!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

But I do see another pound lost on the ticker..........CONGRATS


----------



## Lithium

So I havent been taking the pain meds for my hand. I think I took like two since Monday..it doesnt work... I have a splint on it... I am moving it and trying to use it like the doc says... Now it is going tingly and numb on me especially my thumb and frequently used middle finger.......hmmmm... this shit just never ends.

Yes PG I am icing it and trying to keep it elevated... it still swells on me...Hate to be a pain but maybe I should call the doc again and see about getting into orthopedics... if they even speak the words EMG/NCS I am outta there...


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> So I havent been taking the pain meds for my hand. I think I took like two since Monday..it doesnt work... I have a splint on it... I am moving it and trying to use it like the doc says... Now it is going tingly and numb on me especially my thumb and frequently used middle finger.......hmmmm... this shit just never ends.
> 
> Yes PG I am icing it and trying to keep it elevated... it still swells on me...Hate to be a pain but maybe I should call the doc again and see about getting into orthopedics... if they even speak the words EMG/NCS I am outta there...



Well you've apparently done some nerve damage there or something.
Icing it might help some at this point, but I'd try moist heat too.
The reason the tylenol isn't working for you is because it isn't an anti-inflammatory- and like you, it has never done anything at all for me in the way of relieving pain so much.
Go back to the doctor. Sounds like something else is going on now.
Why wouldn't you want to be tested further?
Could be you've had a little carpal tunnel going on to begin with, and this sprain just set it off full force. If they suggest an NCS, I'd do it.
That would probably be the one they'd suggest first in your case anyway.
Good luck hun.


----------



## Lithium

Irritated today....nothing else to say.


----------



## patrol

I am new here and I know that I do not know you but good luck and I hope all goes well.  My cousin had this type of surgery done and it definitely is a lifestyle change.  I salute your courage.


----------



## Lithium

I need a fill ....I have no restriction.....Doc wont do it till  9/20


----------



## tsaw

Hmm.. I'm surprised that the doc would make you wait so long. I don't know any better - but that doesn't sound right. (i'm assuming a fill is adding some liquid to the band to make it constric. right?)


----------



## Lithium

Yep you got it


----------



## Lithium

Went to a baseball game with Rusty last night. My first baseball game in my whole life. The food was free..... It was so hard to remember small bites and chew chew chew when your trying to watch at the action. I think I did okay. I was uncomfortable  I guess because I forgot to take my nexium and I had a lot of gas build up. But even with that things went well...no weight loss or gain..just holding steady

On the other hand the last two days I have been having this EXTREME dizziness when laying in bed and turning my head or turning in bed. I have been slightly off balance when I am standing but I atributed that to my weak ankle. I dont want to go to the docs again... but this is some strong dizziness.. Its almost to the point that I want to say it hurts... very uncomfortable. I go back to work full time on Tuesday if it is still going on I think I will mention something to my neurologist- which is who I work for anyway...


----------



## Lithium

Ugh... Not feeling well today... very sick to my stomach, feel like im going to vomit.... EXTREMELY TIRED...Cold sweats/ then hot sweats... I just wanna go home but I know I cant


----------



## muleman RIP

Hope you are not coming down with the bug that is going around. It really knocks you down for a few days and hangs with you for about 6-10 days. Hang in there.


----------



## Lithium

My masseuse had mentioned about rubbing my scars 30 minutes a day to help them heal and blend in better. So I started doing that a few days ago but this morning I came upon a golf ball sized hard mass type thing it is in between the two upper small incisions and the longer port incision like right below my right rib cage. I can feel something move when I walk and when I lay down that side of the stomach kind of sticks out. With palpation if feels tender. I am trying to figure out what it could be. I know where my port is I can clearly feel that but this is new. I called the surgeon yesterday right at 8am. The nurse was busy so I left a message on her machine. She never called me back. Today I called about an hour ago and she was busy yet again so I left another message. I would think this would be of some importance especially taking into consideration the way I felt this morning and the hot/cold sweats. I am pretty sure I was running a temp about two nights ago but I never checked it... I’m a little scared... I hope I didn’t do anything when I fell a week ago.... My surgeon is gonna think I am a PITA


----------



## pirate_girl

Lith--

http://www.lapbandtalk.com/f178/area-under-port-incision-has-firm-lump-normal-59618/


----------



## Lithium

Thanks PG.. I may be scar tissue but this isnt my port..I can feel my port just fine. This is different right above the port..


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> Thanks PG.. I may be scar tissue but this isnt my port..I can feel my port just fine. This is different right above the port..


Then you'd better make sure you get in to see your doctor, sweety.
You know your own body, and when something doesn't feel right.


----------



## Lithium

Running a fever....


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> Running a fever....


Get your butt in for some medical attention, now!


----------



## loboloco

Lith, doll, you got us worried here, get checked and let us know how you are doing.  Please.


----------



## Lithium

Appt with the nurse this morning at 10am..


----------



## Lithium

Just got back from the surgeon’s office, I met with the Nurse. She ended up pulling another surgeon in the room because mine is in surgery today. He is not sure what it is but said it MIGHT be fluid.. Whatever it is it has gone up under the port and turned it on its side ..He said it doesn’t look like or feel like infection or scar tissue… He said to watch it, take it easy and call on Monday if there is no improvement… Take Tylenol….well all the liquid and chewable Tylenols are on recall….and that stuff isn’t made in off brand.


----------



## Lithium

Long post... had some thoughts...


So I was doing some research today and I read that 1-5 people who have the band develop a port leak. It is like a defective device. My surgeon didn’t do a barium or anything afterwards to look for a leak so it would be hard to notice before or during surgery or even right after surgery. If I go back on Monday he will likely do a injection under fluoroscopy. If the fluid has built up enough and my port has flipped and he can not access it then I will need to go in for surgery regardless. If there is a leak found under fluro then back into surgery for a new port. There is a possibility of a leak they can’t see. So if that is the case they will do a fill and see if I have any restriction in a week or two. Then go back and see how much fluid is in the band. If it is less then they put in and I have no restriction then I have a leak and into surgery I will go… Either way if it is a leak I will need to have surgery again…If it is neither of those then he may do an ultrasound or CT scan to see if something else is in there. I can tell you this.. my port does not feel the same as it did two weeks ago. Two weeks ago I could feel a flat surface…now it feels like the edge of something. A flipped port can be caused by two things… not enough stitching to keep it in place or I did too much too soon and ripped the stitching. 

So who knows at this point. I will need to wait out the weekend and hope things don’t get worse… If they do- yes - PG and loco I will go into the ER stat. It’s like a mom and dad thing isn’t it??


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> So who knows at this point. I will need to wait out the weekend and hope things don’t get worse… If they do- yes - PG and loco I will go into the ER stat. It’s like a mom and dad thing isn’t it??


Good girl, and yes.. it is!


----------



## Lithium

I can't keep my damn pants up and they are elastic!! wtf.... LOL

In 10 days I lost a total of 8 inches...

No weight loss but there is a loss in inches


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lithium said:


> I can't keep my damn pants up and they are elastic!! wtf.... LOL
> 
> In 10 days I lost a total of 8 inches...
> 
> No weight loss but there is a loss in inches



Thats great girl............keep going.


----------



## tsaw

Great Lith! Time to go new clothes shopping!


----------



## muleman RIP

Lithium said:


> I can't keep my damn pants up and they are elastic!! wtf.... LOL


And Rusty is loving it!


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> And Rusty is loving it!




I would almost imagine Rusty having this look of Forest Gump on his face not knowing.


----------



## Lithium

muleman said:


> And Rusty is loving it!


 


Well he saw it so yes he is loving it..LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Lithium

Today I am banning myself from the scale until further notice... because I said so.....


----------



## Lithium

Going to see surgeon this A.M at 9:15. Lump is still there...actually causing pain in R-Lung to breath now.


----------



## Lithium

So I saw the surgeon. What I thought was my port isn’t… the lump I was feeling apparently is my port. So he stuck a needle about 5 inches long into my tummy. Primed the port and put 1cc in. Now I have a total of 4 cc’s in my band. They had put 3 cc’s in during surgery.  Clear liquids for 24 hours, and then advance to full and pureed 48 hours and add in solids as I feel I can handle it. Hopefully everything goes ok with this 1 cc fill. Keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lithium

This isnt MY fill but it is exactally what happened


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rrx3kgSuO7I"]YouTube        - Paul Lap Band Adjustment 1[/ame]


----------



## tommu56

That looked more like drilling for oil than a surgical procedure.

I thought he would know were the port is.

tom


----------



## Lithium

Tom that was just an example and that is exactally how long the needle was. My surgeon actually found my port almost right away. It only took but a minute for the fill.


----------



## Lithium

Ok... So I admit I was not going to post this because I really still dislike the way I look but..... I need to get over it... I am changing and it is for the good... so here you all go... be nice....


http://smilebox.com/play/4d546b774d5463354d44413d0d0a&sb=1


----------



## Lithium

Makes me all emotional and want to cry.....Ahhh hell to late...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good for you !!!! Your'e looking great and I can really see a difference !  Losing the weight is great , losing the person you are on the inside is not .

Be yourself . You know where you came from and now you know where you are headed . Keep it up !!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hooray for you girl! Be patient with yourself. It will take time but down the road you will enjoy a new beginning!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> Makes me all emotional and want to cry.....Ahhh hell to late...


LOVE LOVE LOVE the avatar Lith!!
You are beautiful, and getting more beautiful, not just because of the weight loss, but because the confidence and happiness makes you more so.
You go sweety!!!


----------



## tsaw

You have captured the hearts of all of us. I know you will obtain your goals. You go girl!


----------



## loboloco

Great going Lithium, I can see a difference.  Keep your chin up and you'll make your goal.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats right, folks. that hot chick is with THE RUSTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you go baby! got yer back all the way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> thats right, folks. *that hot chick is with THE RUSTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> you go baby! got yer back all the way!!!!!!!!!


 

So Rusty ??? How long has your wife been blind ?


----------



## loboloco

Rusty hides her glasses every time he comes home


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> thats right, folks. that hot chick is with THE RUSTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you go baby! got yer back all the way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BigAl said:


> So Rusty ??? How long has your wife been blind ?


 
 so you think you are funny, yes? 



loboloco said:


> Rusty hides her glasses every time he comes home


 
oh hardeeharharhar 



pirate_girl said:


>


 
thanks PG. you always brighten a thread where people attack me


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> thanks PG. you always brighten a thread where people attack me


Welcome.
I always try to brighten threads, unless I feel like I need to kick some ass myself.
Some things shouldn't be joked about.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> so you think you are funny, yes?


 

 I don't think I am funny ..... I know I am 


. Thats why you got that sh*t eatin grin on your face as you read this .


----------



## muleman RIP

He can't read it through the cloud of cauliflower gas he just just ripped!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

actually for once i dont have much gas tonight. gotta pee alot........


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lithium said:


> I am changing and it is for the good...



I think that's why you have so many followers. You see something that needs done to help you be a happier you and you're doing something about it. 
We're right behind you girl.


----------



## Lithium

So I am not sure if I should be worried. First let me say it is nice and cold out today as it was last night. But it was HOT yesterday. When this happens my sinuses go crazy!!! I drain and then I dry heave because I can’t stand the drainage. It hits my gag reflex and there she blows… Anyway…


Last night I did eat something I probably was not suppose to for dinner. That was like 8 or more hours ago. Then I wake up this AM at 5 coughing in my sleep and dry heaving. I made it to the bathroom and dry heaved again. 

Also I am on my time of the month which makes my band tighter to begin with so I am wondering if the fill I had Monday finally kicked in and along with my period I am just way too tight. Or… is it just my sinuses….


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

babe it might be your sinuses, as i am feeling equally shitty this morning. im not leaving the windows open tonight, and gonna get the humidifier back out. hopefully that will help. but i got the same draining, ect, goin on. no dryheaving tho, but you are more prone to that than me, so


----------



## pirate_girl

Good morning Lith and Rusty.
I've had what I thought was my usual cold/virus for this time of year.
Thing is, it's gone beyond it's usual run and seems to have turned and come back on me, which further leads me to believe it's a seasonal allergy, and not a cold at all.
grrrrr
Hope you two feel better.


----------



## Lithium

Ok so I am part of a lap band forum and I read this one post and it was so inspirational... I was so moved.. I had to share it...We have a thread going about compulsion to eat regardless of restriction or not. Its really a mental thing....

Food is my heroin- it is my drug of choice- Once I start it is hard to stop.....

"I have an addiction - I am in recovery for the last 3 yrs - but the want is still there - do I act on it no - but the desire is with me."

"What stops me is that I have lost 115 lbs and I feel so much better - I never want to be morbitly obese again.. I don't want to go back there - so I don't eat the crap that got me there in the 1st place"


 My recovery started 8/10/2010


----------



## Lithium

Ok so yesterday was hard for me. I had a headache since Friday afternoon and it was just horrible. I still had it when I went to bed last night. Not only that but Im PMSing and just want to eat everything that moves... This just sucks


----------



## Lithium

I just got the explination of benefits from my insurance for the cost of my surgery....

..............$20,251.00......................And I don't pay a thing....


----------



## tsaw

Well that is good news Good insurance you got there. Either you have no deductable, or reached it for the year. Did the headache go away yet? 
(muleman - i'm not talking about Rusty you old goat)


----------



## muleman RIP

Lithium said:


> I just got the explanation of benefits from my insurance for the cost of my surgery....
> 
> ..............$20,251.00......................And I don't pay a thing....


Put a 5 in front of that and that is what my summer of 2007 cost. The bizarre part is they bill $300 to read the electronic report my ICD sends over the phone to them. Be glad you don't have anything that needs monitoring or a replacement when the battery dies.


----------



## Lithium

My headache has gone away thanks for asking tsaw.
I do have a very good insurance, I pay copays for Dr. visits and meds but I do not have a deductable that I am aware of.


----------



## Lithium

Stuffiness + Sore Throat + Post Nasal Drip + Cough + Sinus Headache = one crapy feeling girl...ugh....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you dont look crappy! 

you better go vote in the who loves da muleman poll. poor guy needs some love


----------



## muleman RIP

Lithium said:


> Stuffiness + Sore Throat + Post Nasal Drip + Cough + Sinus Headache = one crapy feeling girl...ugh....


That is what happens when you go 5 days without updating us!


----------



## Lithium

Ok so UPDATE:


Ive lost about 6 inches since getting my go fit pro gym. The scale really hasnt moved.

Earlier in the week when I was feeling okay I was having a big problem with not eating because I was bored... I was at work and had nothing to do and the urge to eat was HORRIBLE. I managed to get through it..

Monday- Well it was monday

Tuesday- ehhhh 

Wednesday- Really bored...really wanted to eat but not hungry...

Thursday I started feeling really bad - sinus crap
Friday- Bitch boss actually let me go home early... 
Now today...still feel like crap...


----------



## Lithium

I have a stomachache...


----------



## muleman RIP

Did you eat Rusty's cooking again? Seriously, you will find some things you ate before will give you trouble for the first few months. Watch the high acid foods like tomatoes as your body still wants to produce stomach acid and the area is now smaller.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this was BEFORE i made dinner, ya smartass


----------



## muleman RIP

7:15 and you did not have supper done yet? You will never make a good house mom! By that time even my cows are done eating. Wife made me some therapy food today! Blueberry pie and it is delicious.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey i let her nap since she wasnt feeling well. im a good man, dammit!


----------



## Lithium

muleman said:


> Blueberry pie and it is delicious.


 


Stop posting that shit in my thread....


----------



## loboloco

How are you feeling now, Lith?


----------



## muleman RIP

Lithium said:


> Stop posting that shit in my thread....


Sorry Lithium. I know you are stronger willed than Rusty so I won't do it again.


----------



## Lithium

Loco- Im doing okay. A drug rep brought us lunch today- Subway and for some reason I took two bites of the bread and realized by the second bite I can't do untoasted bread..ended up laying in a empty exam room for 15 or so minutes trying to move it through so I didnt  vomit.  Other then that no recent weight loss just inches.


----------



## Lithium

update:


Went for a fill today and was given 1cc. But I am also missing 1cc...

The surgeon said the fluid can sit in the curves of the band....

So at this visit I have a total of 3cc but it should be 4cc.....

I go back in 4 weeks to see if I lost any more....

ugh..


----------



## muleman RIP

Tell them you have a slow leak and want a full tank next time.


----------



## tsaw

Lithium said:


> update:
> 
> 
> Went for a fill today and was given 1cc. But I am also missing 1cc...
> 
> The surgeon said the fluid can sit in the curves of the band....
> 
> So at this visit I have a total of 3cc but it should be 4cc.....
> 
> I go back in 4 weeks to see if I lost any more....
> 
> ugh..



Sounds like you are getting Obama care first hand. That would be a endless loop of buffoons telling you chit that you know is goofy.
Hang in there Lith.. You are gonna get to be where you want to be with your weight. As you know it doesn' t happen as fast - or as smooth as you like.. BUT IT WILL HAPPEN.


----------



## Lithium

2lb lost


----------



## muleman RIP

Way to go! I have been watching but not commenting on it so you don't obsess on it. Slow steady progress is the best way. Be patient.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Way to go Lithium..........we're here for ya


----------



## Lithium

Just finished 20 minute cardio..... will do strength training later...


----------



## Lithium

Hello All- sorry I have not been in here posting for awhile Ive been trying to survive the big boss and find a new job..... which.... I did!!! I will start 12/20. With a $3 pay raise and milage reimbursement....

On another note I am doing well with my lap band... Had a fill on the 15th adding another CC in. To date I have lost 23 pounds. 

Now just trying to figure out this christmas shopping deal... Rusty has given me no ideas whatsoever....

Thanks for whoever asked how I was doing.. I appreciate it!


----------



## Cowboy

Congrats on the new Job Lith & keep up the good work


----------



## muleman RIP

Good to hear things are looking up for you. Patience will be rewarded. As to the Rusty problem you need professional guidance!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Congrats girl..........


----------



## loboloco

Congrats on the job dear.  Rusty told us ya'll were having internet probs, but you were ok.


----------



## thcri RIP

Congratulations Lith.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good news on the new job and way to go on the weight loss


----------



## ki0ho

Good to hear you are doing well!!!!!!!!!!   As for the rusty nail problem just pound him in!!! Then take a set and finish the job!!!
   all the best on the new job, take it one day at a time and enjoy life!!as for the old job stelth is the best mode of operation....speaking from experance here!!!   Later Jerry.


----------



## loboloco

Beat Rusty over the head, commandeer the puter, and let us know how you're doing, doll.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got to agree with Lobo. Smack Rusty a good shot and let him know who is boss!


----------



## Lithium

Alright Rusty said I had to get on here and give an update. The holidays have beat me once again...I gained a few pounds... I am working to get those extra pounds off. It is hard to exercise with two crazy cat and one big wild dog... and of course rusty running around the place...I got a package in the mail for something I ordered for myself..well the size is a big lie on it.. Im sending it back and starting a gym membership. I feel like I am eating lets... my willpower is just a little on the low side during the holidays. I get a 4th fill on the 13th--- maybe.... I start my new job on the 20th.... Everyone here at my old job are pretty much giving me the silent treatment or being ignorant towards me..... oh well... Also trying to get my annoying mom medically straightened out... I love her but she drives me nuts..... so that just adds to everything...Makes it hard to follow a diet will all this stress...


----------



## Doc

I have the same problem Lith, in that for Sept and Oct my weight went up instead of down.  After a good 6 months of losing slowly, I added a couple pounds, and then I didn't address the issue so I added 3 more.  So, I got depressed and pissed about the situation and that made the whole situation worse and all I did was maintain ...so that I did not loose the extra 5 pounds, but at least I didn't gain any more.  I actually lost one over the turkey day holiday and I'm bound and determined not to gain any from now to the new year.  Normally i will gain 5 or 10 in Nov and Dec and then fight Jan through May to get those pounds off one more time.  Not this year.  I won't let that happen.  I've lost three of the 5 so far and I'm getting back on track.   Good luck to you doing the same.

I've long believed there is more to weight loss than exercise and diet.  There is also a mental aspect, which plays a very important role.  In my email today I got something that I thought very interesting, which addresses the mental side of losing weight.  I've never heard of this lady before but the article enticed me to sign up for her mail list (see the bottom of the link).  I hope it will be worthwhile.  I might even buy her book which is talked about in the link but I have not found the price of it yet.

Good luck on your journey and your new job.

http://caloriecount.about.com/cours..._campaign=newsletter_20101202&utm_term=title1


----------



## loboloco

Lith, my dear, how are you doing.  We are busy taking your name in vain.  seriously, though I hope you are liking your new job.  And that your lap-band is doing good.


----------



## ki0ho

loboloco said:


> Lith, my dear, how are you doing.  We are busy taking your name in vain.  seriously, though I hope you are liking your new job.  And that your lap-band is doing good.





We here at the ozark household have beeb womdering the same thing. How you are doing with the new job, ect. as for rusty well.......... whack him a good one! will he plumb up? no   but you will feel better!  Later jerry


----------



## Lithium

Rusty tells me I must update before my house is mobbed..  if your going to mob bring a few things. A new blender....some good food... maybe a little wine.. thanks  

But truthfully......
Its nice to know some people care about me and want to know how I am doing! Thank you ..

Anyway so update....update....

I had a fill on Monday- The doc put in 1cc of fluid which brings my total band fill to 5cc. This fill has made a BIIIIGGG difference that took me by surprise last night. I ended up throwing up...The new fill has taken the 1.5 cup worth of food I use to be able to eat down to 1/2 cup or less per sitting. And drinking is out of the question..I use to be able to drink while eating before the fill and now it just makes things worse. No weight loss. Ive been kinda just hanging out with my weight. Its slow...


I start my new job on Monday. I am excited but worried. What if I don't like it  etc etc. And I will miss a select few people from my current job very very much. 

Christmas is just around the corner... Ive been finished shopping since Dec 1st. Christmas is such a depressing holiday for myself... And very stressful. Im ready for a new year...


----------



## muleman RIP

Hang in there! the weight will come off when it is time. Holidays are as happy as you let them be. As for the job it is a chance for a fresh start and to leave past baggage behind. You will do fine. I am coming down on Saturday to have an early Christmas with the grand daughters. I can get a few wild ones to come see you and Rusty!


----------



## ki0ho

Hay there lith, good to hear[read] from you rusty is sort of dull!!!!  the new year will come, the new job will be fine,and if it aint there will be another job that is even better!! Now as for rusty.........hmmmmmm.....maby look at him think FABIO.....think real hard!!!!!  later Jerry  Think real hard now!!!!!


----------



## loboloco

Good to hear sweetheart, now take Rusty out back and abuse him.  He needs it and might even like it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

loboloco said:


> Good to hear sweetheart, now take Rusty out back and abuse him. He needs it and might even like it.


----------



## tommu56

Lithium said:


> I had a fill on Monday- The doc put in 1cc of fluid which brings my total band fill to 5cc. This fill has made a BIIIIGGG difference that took me by surprise last night. I ended up throwing up...The new fill has taken the 1.5 cup worth of food I use to be able to eat down to 1/2 cup or less per sitting. And drinking is out of the question..I use to be able to drink while eating before the fill and now it just makes things worse. No weight loss. Ive been kinda just hanging out with my weight. Its slow...



"throwing up"
That is the same results my wife had when she got on solid food after her GB surgery untill she had here portions figured out.  

You will still find some things that set you off.
My wife gets embarrassed when she has a problem but I tolde her WE were in it for the long haul and I don't care what other people thing and she shouldn't either. 

Keep your nose to the wheel.
Don't let rustey clean up what you leave on your plate. I learn't the hard way and put some weight on doing that.
We also got smaller dinner plates and it has helped with my portion control (along with some arm twisting by my wife).

tom


----------



## Lithium

Yeah I think everyone has this "portion distortion" going on... they think a large plate of food is what you need and it isnt. 

Also.... I am 2 pounds down as of this A.M.... woot!!!


----------



## loboloco

Great to hear, Lith!!!!! You go, girl.


----------



## JackieBlue

Good luck!


----------



## muleman RIP

Lithium said:


> Yeah I think everyone has this "portion distortion" going on... they think a large plate of food is what you need and it isnt.
> 
> Also.... I am 2 pounds down as of this A.M.... woot!!!


Time for Rusty to start following your diet. Will benefit both of you. Great to hear you dropped some more. Don't obsess on it just eat smaller portions and it will happen.


----------



## Lithium

Update: So I ran into a problem with my band. Monday night when I got home I tried to eat a VERY small piece of chicken... I guess the fill from a week earlier finally kicked in because it wasnt going down....

I threw up... once.....twice.... and then continued for about 2 hours of throwing up and I lost count after throwing up 10 times...

The first and second time irritated the band so much my stomach swelled shut...not even my spit was getting through. 

I called the surgeon after 2 hours of barfing and I also I couldnt get any fluids in...He said to hang out....yeah........and go in the office in the A.M. for an unfill. 

I liked passed out for 3.5 hours of exhaustion from barfing so much and then was able to sip a little.. Then I passed out again for the rest of the night. I was dehydrated by morning- any more then I would of been and probably should of been hospitalized.. I went in for an unfill..2cc removed and was able to drink normally right away. Was on a strick clear fluid diet and rest for the rest of the day. By the next morning I was feeling better but still washed out.....

Now I have no restriction...well maybe just a tiny... I am disappointed... I didnt want fluid removed... its a set back...


----------



## tsaw

Lith. at least you stopped throwing up, and now you can swallow. Just use all your will power to keep on tract. We all know you can do it.


----------



## ki0ho

Lith the wife ask if you had posted how you were doing.....so Im asking...How you doing??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey Jerry. she's doin pretty good right now. things are evening out between the hunger part with the band


----------



## ki0ho

That is good to hear....Got to be a tough ro to ho...we are pulling for her...you to....just dont you get a fat head rusty....


----------



## Lithium

Hi All- Just popping in to give a update.


I go for another fill in about a week and a half. I have been trying to loose weight but it doesnt seem to want to go anywhere.

I have joined a gym - Anytime fitness. I have gone once and the damn snow here has prevented my ability to get out. I did shovel a whole crap load today which has to account for something...

I am going to a support group called mood and food. It meets once a week for 8 weeks and helps you deal with your mood and food issues.

My moms been having health problems. We are trying to rule out Lupus, sjogrens and now possible addisons disease.

My brother who is older then me and has a 3yr old son has been essentially homeless. He has been very needy towards me as far as giving him tips/ideas/ pep talks etc about living on his own since I have been doing it for the past 8 yrs of my life. He has always had someone to live with. 

My job is going good for the most part. There are places I like and places I hope I never need to float to again. But it is better then the job I left. 

Ummm... what else... I can't sleep worth a crap...and thats about it..


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Nice to hear an update. I just hoped things would have progressed a little better for you by now.


----------



## muleman RIP

Thanks for the update! Patience. You have to give yourself time and know that it will get better in small steps. As for the shoveling, it looks like you have more snow coming in from PG and Doc shortly.


----------



## ki0ho

Hay there Lith.  good to hear from ya...glad that the job is going good..that is always a great thing to like your work....after all we spend at least a third of our life at work...that is except for us old farts that are to damed old to work...it sure makes the rest of life go smother.about the shoveling snow.....RUSTY is suposed to do that girl!!!!! Kick his ass and tell him to get on it  any way hang in there the weight will come off. it didnt get there in a day and it will take just as long to get off as it did to put on...bummer I know but it will happen....be happy and enjoy life....Jerry    

OH ps....wack rusty a couple of times......it will feel GOOD


----------



## Lithium

NSV- NON-SCALE VISTORY!!!


Surgery 8/10/2010 - 6 months later
Neck.....before:15.5 ..........Now:15
Bicept.....before: 14 ............Now:12
Forarm.....before: 12.75............Now: 9.5 
Chest.......before: 50.5..............Now: 47
Waist.....before: 52................Now: 47
Hips ............before:46................Now: 46
Thigh.......before: 24...............Now: 23.5
Calf ............before: 16.5...............Now: 14


WOOO HOO!!! 26 pounds lost..17.5 inches gone!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Congrats are in order Lithium !!!!!!! I know it's been slow but it's happening.


----------



## ki0ho

Good show there Lith....we are pulling for ya here.....and to think ya did it while liveing and putting up with Rusty!!!!!! Keep it going and it wont be long till you reach your mark!!!Good show


----------



## pirate_girl

Well done Lith!!!


----------



## Cowboy

Congrats Lithium & hang in there.


----------



## muleman RIP

Great to hear. How much has Rusty lost?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i'm gaining what she's losing LOL.


----------



## snow dog

way to go lith, we are all proud of you


----------



## Lithium

Lost more weight.....weeeeeeee


I think this last fill got me to my "sweet spot" for right now!!!!


1 more pound till 30 lost!!


----------



## loboloco

Fantastic news.  You do realize it is almost time for some modest pics?


----------



## ki0ho

Goood......deal there lith....hang in there and keep it going!!!Now... about Rusty.........how many pounds would that cut off


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ki0ho said:


> Goood......deal there lith....hang in there and keep it going!!!Now... about Rusty.........how many pounds would that cut off


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Who


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> Lost more weight.....weeeeeeee
> 
> 
> I think this last fill got me to my "sweet spot" for right now!!!!
> 
> 
> 1 more pound till 30 lost!!



I am so proud of you darling. 

Like Lobo said, I too would like to see some pics of you when you feel the time is right.
You were beautiful before you started this journey.
I am thinking as a woman you are feeling more beautiful inside.. where it counts the most. 
Hugs baby girl..


----------



## Lia

I just discovered this thread today... it has to be the most moving thread I have ever read, of trials and tribulations thro life, career, surgery, and weight loss. Lithium, I think you are brave, strong and outspoken. I haven't done anything that I should be doing today, because I have been so enthralled by your amazing story.

You have shown great strength and courage thro a very trying time. It's been a long journey, and you are still on it, but you've succeeded so far, despite all the set backs. Serious congratulations on your change of job, and even more so on your weight loss. 

The thread has kept me enthralled all the way thro it; and the love, wit and genuine support between you and Rusty has shone thro on every page (ignore those who tell you to thwack him one, lol, you make a great team); not to mention the total support and love and affection from all the other posters too... 

Rock on...      

PS. Rusty!  there's a 'Who loves the muleman thread?'  lol


----------



## Lithium

I wanted to thank all of you for continued support and positive thoughts..It really helps and makes things go so much better with the support of others.

 It has been rough and might be the roughest thing I have done my whole like...( not including living with rusty)....

I would do it all over again in a heart beat..

Thanks again and luv you all!!!!

p.s. I will post some pics soon!


----------



## Lithium

Lia said:


> I just discovered this thread today... it has to be the most moving thread I have ever read, of trials and tribulations thro life, career, surgery, and weight loss. Lithium, I think you are brave, strong and outspoken. I haven't done anything that I should be doing today, because I have been so enthralled by your amazing story.
> 
> You have shown great strength and courage thro a very trying time. It's been a long journey, and you are still on it, but you've succeeded so far, despite all the set backs. Serious congratulations on your change of job, and even more so on your weight loss.
> 
> The thread has kept me enthralled all the way thro it; and the love, wit and genuine support between you and Rusty has shone thro on every page (ignore those who tell you to thwack him one, lol, you make a great team); not to mention the total support and love and affection from all the other posters too...
> 
> Rock on...
> 
> PS. Rusty! there's a 'Who loves the muleman thread?' lol


 


Lia- Thank you! I REALLY do appreciate your kind words... Its always nice to read/hear something like that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg21Rkew874"]YouTube        - 38 Special - Caught Up In You[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

Blah.... that is all...sorry


----------



## muleman RIP

Well that is still good news!


----------



## ki0ho

Hang in there Lith ...stay with it and all will work out.....Besides....Rusty has got to start improving sooner or later......if not WHOP him up side the head a couple of times    it might not help but you will feel better for it!!!  When ya get ready to jump off the first bridge......get a hand full of Rusty and take it with ya........


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

It's something...........keep at it.


----------



## tsaw

Glad to read the up-date Lith! You give everyone the inspiration to keep our goals. You are doing awesome!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ7GhEYQqWc"]YouTube        - Blake Shelton: Who Are You When I'm Not Looking (AOL sessions)[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

33 pounds!


----------



## Av8r3400

Congratulations, Lith.

You're doing great!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Keep it up girl, we're pulling for you.


----------



## ki0ho

GOOD SHOW there Lith.....Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

And Rusty has lost how many? A real support mechanism!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lost a couple, in fact!


----------



## Lia

Lithium said:


> 33 pounds!


 
Progress hon...  Excellent!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Keep at it girl.  Just keep at it.  Congratulations.


----------



## tsaw

How are you doing Lith?


----------



## ki0ho

Been wondering the same thing......how are ya doing lith????we havent heard from ya in quite some time........how is the horse riding going????Bridge jumping ect????I have jumped out of perfectly good air planes but at my age now dont think Ill try the bridge thing!!!!frade the good lord will figure [hell if he is that ready to go lets just go ahead and take him............]  Wishing ya well girl!!!


----------

